# Veterans proving they served.



## rockportfulton (Aug 28, 2012)

quick way to back up your veteran status.....
I'm not recommending this....but it may prove useful to veterans in certain employment or 'online veteran discount' circumstances.

http://www.stripes.com/news/need-to-prove-you-re-a-soldier-here-s-a-tool-to-do-it-1.235625?=&utm_source=Stars+and+Stripes+Emails&utm_campaign=Daily+Headlines&utm_medium=email


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

Does anyone know of or have a list of any kind that shows all companies that offer any discounts to Veterans and or Seniors?

iF NOT, Perhaps we could start our own list here?


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

In Texas you can get Veteran on your DL.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

bill said:


> In Texas you can get Veteran on your DL.


Yes sir. Bring your dd214
and they will add it to your Dl. Its on mine!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

1. Get a VA Health Care Card
2. If you are ill..need care, go to the nearest VA clinic. If your seriously ill, go to the ER.
3. Show admittance your VA Health Care Card.
4. They will treat you. 
5. If you are in serious condition, they will admit you, stabalize you, and then transported to the nearest VA Reg. Med. Cntr. If you would like to talk to the VA Administrator in TC/Galv....call 409-986-2900 (TC) Mr. Rodgers. He's a nice fella and will steer up right. ed/vb/usmc66'


----------

